# 🤚 Proper Use of the PSA Forum; Plz post Event Dates/Deadlines in TITLE



## Admin

Just a note to advise everyone that the Public Service Announcements (PSA) forum is intended for any/all local non-profits, churches, schools, and/or government agencies to post information of interest to the local community.



*When posting events, please include the event dates in the title. If it is something that has a deadline attached (submitting an application or pre-registering for an event), please include the deadline date in the title.* This will make it easier for the moderators to remove obsolete information and prevent readers from wasting their time.



*Unlike other forums, this section is not to be used to pontificate, opine, post nonsense, or otherwise whine or complain about a legitimate PSA which you find posted here. If you feel the need to do so, please copy the text that so inspires/offends you and start a thread in an appropriate forum.*

Conversely, if you have something positive to contribute to the announcement, please do so, i.e. additional information, past positive results from participating in this or a similar event, etc.


----------

